# Key Post: Holidays in Canada?



## sueellen (13 Jan 2004)

I am thinking of doing something different this year and considering Canada,  given the good rate of the Canadian Dollar.  Has anyone been or got any ideas.?

We are considering going in May.


----------



## CityExile (13 Jan 2004)

*Canada*

Toronto is a great city direct flights during the summer period from Dub, has a tram system (hopefully Luas will be as a good!), I recommend the King Edward Hotel located on King St West, The sports arena and bowl are within walking distance (Ice hockey is a must), also a small underground system. Great shopping as it is the home city of BT. ( you will see the margin that BT put on items).
You have to see 'the falls' about 1 hour away and go on the Maid of the Mist.
Out side of the city internal flights are very expensive, unless you can get some deal before you go.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (13 Jan 2004)

*Re: Canada*

What's "BT"?


----------



## nontl (14 Jan 2004)

*Canadian Rockies*

I went to Canada two years ago in August and it was fantastic.  I flew over with American Airlines via the USA as visiting a friend for a few days and it cost 1000 euro.  This was the best price for me at the time as some travel agents came in at 2000 euro plus (because of the USA detour).  I booked with www.worldtravel.ie but you may get a better deal, so I'd recommend ringing around.

We started in Calgary and hired a car driving up through the rocky mountains stopping along the way in Banff, Lake Loiuse etc.  We didn't prebook any accommodation and it worked out fine.  The only place that was fully booked was Banff so we had to drive back to the place before Banff (can't remember name).

The weather was beautiful the whole time we were there around 29 DegC.  The scenery is out of this world and there are lots of places to see and things to do.  We spent the last couple of days in Edmonton which just happens to have the world's largest mall.  Great for shopping, it also has an indoor ice rink, theme park, water park and the usual cinema etc.  Worked out great with the canadian dollar, we all bought loads.

Hope this helps....

A site of interest may be www.canamerica.ie


----------



## Elcato (14 Jan 2004)

*Re: Canadian Rockies*



> What's "BT"?


Presumably Brown Thomas - that overpriced 'clothes shop' on Grafton Street.


----------



## Marion (14 Jan 2004)

*Re: Holidays in Canada?*

From Toronto, you could go to Nova Scotia, and or Prince Edward island (I've been to both - they are absolultely beautiful - fantastic beaches) or you could fly to Cape Breton ( my sister tells me it is better than either of the others I mentioned. It is on my to do list.)

Marion :hat


----------



## Grizzly (14 Jan 2004)

*Watch out for the Grizzlys.*

Vancouver a great city, visit the Capillano suspension bridge, sulphur mountain. Victoria very English. Banff great. Lake Louise a must and a visit to a "walk on" glacier great. We went on organised COSMOS trip. We booked the scheduled flights and organised the coach land tour separate with Cosmos.


----------



## ChiefRobert (14 Jan 2004)

*Re: Watch out for the Grizzlys.*

Montreal and Quebec cities are also great - I lived in Montreal for a year and loved the place. I found it to be much nicer than Toronto and Ottawa to be honest - they seemed far more "American" than Montreal and Quebec.

Nova Scotia is great - but a very long drive from Montreal/Toronto. It took me approx 18 hours to drive there. I stopped off all along the way but not that much to see en route after you pass Quebec!


----------



## Amanda C (14 Jan 2004)

*Holidays to Canada*

Thanks for the tips.  I am definitely going to go.
Zoom Airlines has great deals from Gatwick - works out about STGM £185 for the flight.
Will start planning my route- cant wait.


----------



## sueellen (26 Dec 2004)

*Some other posts*

*guest
canada*

Myself, my fiance and a few friends are planning to go to Canada next June to see the Grand Prix (we are nearly sure it's on there). I don't even know where to start looking, can anyone recommend any travel agents, websites I can find out more about it. 

*MunsterM
re: Canada*

If flying from a UK airport is not a problem, then have a look at www.canadianaffair.com/welcomeflash.htm. I've used them a couple of times for holidays to Canada and have had good service from them.

M 

*trishka
Registered User
Re: canada*

If you check out www.ebookers.com/  you should be able to get a good deal on flights to Canada. 

*Natchessmen
Frequent poster
Re: canada*

www.expedia.co.uk is a good site for checking all airlines simult...simultaneou..at the same time 

*Cleverdick
Canada - who to fly with?*

What is the cheapest way to get to Toronto from Ireland? I am hoping to go mid-November for a week.

thanks. 

*okidoki987
Frequent poster
Re: Canada - who to fly with?*

I could say SWIM but I won't.
DUB-LDN, LDN-TOR is the cheapest way.
As to the cost, go into google and ask.
Ryanair has the "FREE" flights DUB to LDN so you should be able to get a cheap flight LDN-TOR from there.

*Coyote
Registered User
Canada*

Direct flights from Dublin to Toronto stop (for the Winter season) in October so From November onwards you'll probably get two main choices of routes - Dublin-UK-Toronto or else KLM airlines sometimes do specials - Dublin-Amsterdam-Toronto. 

*soy
canada*

Air Canada fly Shannon to Toronto, may be worth ringing them to get a quote 

*sueellen
Moderator
Re: Canada - who to fly with?*

www.opodo.co.uk


*SalParadise
canada*

you may also want to check out alitalia via milan or rome - trailfinders have discounted fares - also air france instant purchase contact them direct 

*EvilDoctorK
Frequent poster
maybe not Alitalia*

As stated above best deals probably via London with British Airways/Air Canada or through AMS on KLM.

Sal there's a good reason that Alitalia are going cheap at the moment - news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/3631022.stm regardless of this they'd want to be very very cheap anyway to justfiy going to Toronto via Rome... very lengthy detour and Alitalia's legendary "service" probably wouldn't make up for it !! 

*stobear
Very frequent poster
Re: maybe not Alitalia*

Unrelated, but I have to slap Opodo on the back for sorting out a right royal mess, not their making. Cheers 

*Swoon0
Registered User
Canada*

www.flyzoom.com/ - new Canadian airline from Gatwick and Stansted


----------

